
Looking for developer to build video on Twilio (or similar) - nathanieljewell
Hi - looking for a developer to help build a prototype of a multi-client live browser video experience. Thank you!
======
mtmail
Add your request to the 'Seeking freelancer' thread
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring)

~~~
nathanieljewell
Thanks!

